# Suggest a decent C compiler please(Linux)!



## baccilus (Mar 17, 2008)

I had installed Anjuta in my last mint(3.0). Now after updating to Mint 4.0, I got a newer version of Anjuta which I just didn't understand. Couldn't get the program to run or compile or anything.
Just installed kdevelop but have trouble understanding the interface. How do I compile and run in it? Either tell this or suggest another compiler for my linux box.
I don't want to compile through terminal.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

Eclipse. The best


----------



## baccilus (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

Ya installed that one through synaptic. Stupid thing didn't even place a menu entry or a Desktop icon. I should have been practicing some programs but instead I was looking for where it went. I couldn't even find it.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

In Kdevelop, create a new project, then run autoconf and friends, then configure then make.
You can also check the tutorials by piyush verma and roshan, out here


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



baccilus said:


> Ya installed that one through synaptic. Stupid thing didn't even place a menu entry or a Desktop icon. I should have been practicing some programs but instead I was looking for where it went. I couldn't even find it.



You badly need to learn some command line stuff. Or atleast on how to use Alt+F2 run method. Cause you could have simply typed eclipse and it would have started. MUCH faster than pointing and clicking.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

I already know that. Just din occur to me. Linux's user friendliness has spoiled me.  But thanks. Thanks for the tutorials too.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

BTW, you want compiler or IDE?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

^^good qn.

the compiler is GCC in all cases.
its an industry grade compiler
written personally by richard m stallman
rival to intel c, ibm c, microsoft c, so its top notch.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

what are the IDE available for GCC.
Personally i do not need them but many of my friends ask me.
so what to recommend to them?

btw, in programming KATE is better than gedit



mehulved said:


> In Kdevelop, create a new project, then run autoconf and friends, then configure then make.
> You can also check the tutorials by piyush verma and roshan, out here



Thanks a Ton!
Really usefull


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



gary4gar said:


> what are the IDE available for GCC.


Which platform? Also, depends on how you define IDE.
There's so many of them. Eclipse, Anjuta, KDevelop, Kate, vi, emacs, geany, wxDev-C, Relo, etc.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



mehulved said:


> Which platform? Also, depends on how you define IDE.
> There's so many of them. Eclipse, Anjuta, KDevelop, Kate, vi, emacs, geany, wxDev-C, Relo, etc.


In respect to GCC


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



gary4gar said:


> In respect to GCC


50% of the IDEs in this world use GCC.
99% of the IDEs for Linux use GCC.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



gary4gar said:


> In respect to GCC


All of which I listed and more can use gcc.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

Actually I just need a compiler.....


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

All I have to say is "gcc" . You can even use gedit with certain plugins to make iot more coder friendly.  . If you are on WIndows Bloodshed Dev-C.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*

I am on linux. Which pluggins do you suggest for gcc? By gcc you mean using the terminal and gedit to compile, right. But pressing F9 on anjuta was a lot easier. Still just tell me how to do it through what you suggest. just in case I don't find an alternative.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 18, 2008)

Use Geany. It has a compile and execute button on the toolbar


----------



## mehulved (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



baccilus said:


> I am on linux. Which pluggins do you suggest for gcc? By gcc you mean using the terminal and gedit to compile, right. But pressing F9 on anjuta was a lot easier. Still just tell me how to do it through what you suggest. just in case I don't find an alternative.


Actually you should learn a bit about compilation and make system before you go too far with IDE's. First thing is to learn the language but you should also understand compilation process. Also, make is a very good system for handling larger projects.


----------



## baccilus (Mar 18, 2008)

I absolutely loved geany. It's pretty simple to use and is light weight. So I think I will stick with it. Thanks everyone for your inputs. I will try and learn more of both programming and linux so that I don't have to ask such basic questions again. Thanks again


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



mehulved said:


> Actually you should learn a bit about compilation and make system before you go too far with IDE's. First thing is to learn the language but you should also understand compilation process. Also, make is a very good system for handling larger projects.


Why use of IDE is discouraged?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*llvm.org/ (gcc replacement)


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



gary4gar said:


> Why use of IDE is discouraged?


One line of thought so goes that first you should understand what happens behind the scenes and learn to code properly, then you can start using IDE to increase productivity.
Another line of thought is, learn the language first, then understand it's underlying structure. These people don't mind learners using IDE's.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



mehulved said:


> One line of thought so goes that first you should understand what happens behind the scenes and learn to code properly, then you can start using IDE to increase productivity.
> Another line of thought is, learn the language first, then understand it's underlying structure. These people don't mind learners using IDE's.


Now i know how compilation process takes place, how code runs.

is it right for me to use a IDE or stick to vim+xterm?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 19, 2008)

Use IDEs for medium/large sized projects (Wherein multiple files are utilized). For simple/beginner usage an IDE would only confuse you rather than help.

And vim isn't necessary or 'default', its just good if you know to use it. Else any text editor which supports syntax highlights, auto-indentation or some stuff like this can do.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

anybody using emacs?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Suggest a desent C compiler please(Linux)!*



mehulved said:


> One line of thought so goes that first you should understand what happens behind the scenes and learn to code properly, then you can start using IDE to increase productivity.



Exactly what my instructor kept telling us when I was learning Java,
If you start off with an IDE, you end up getting dependent on it,
and also you dont understand what the IDE does , say , when you change the position of that text field.

I personally use Geany , only reasons are syntax highlighting/code folding.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> anybody using emacs?


Please do not insult emacs


----------

